# generator will only run a power drill???



## tomtomtom (Apr 10, 2012)

hi i have small gas powered 2.2kw generator been working fine until it decided not to generate any electricity today, i had a look on the internet and briggs and stratton said if you use a power drill it will excite the polarity or something, anyway tried it and it worked, but a drill is all that will run on it. Any ideas thanks guys????


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

maybe run the drill for a longer amount of time


----------



## *AL* (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't know what you are running for a drill, but a 2.2KW generator should run more than just a drill, unless it's super big & requires all of the power the generator can produce, i.e. 2.2KW, which I seriously doubt.

If a generator is set up you can test to see if it's operating properly by plugging in a drill, or other electrical device, into one of the sockets that is on the generator. When pulling the trigger, you will hear the generator rev up to produce the power needed to run the drill.

Multiply the Voltage(E) of the drill times the Amperage(I) of the drill to determine what the power/wattage(W) requirement is needed to run the drill. It should be significantly less than 2.2KW, leaving you with surplus power to run other electrical devices as well.
Power(W) = Amperage(I) Squared(I²) x Resistance(R), so P=I²R. Since Voltage(E) = Amperage(I) times Resistance(R), so E=IR. Therefore, Power(W) = Voltage(E) times Amperage(I), & voila (W=EI).

Example, if an electrical device requires 110Volts at 5 Amps to operate: W=110x5 = 550 Watts of power to run this device (excluding surge).


----------



## tomtomtom (Apr 10, 2012)

i know it will run more than a drill if you read what i said, the drill excites the polarity but if i then unplug it and try anything else other than a drill it wont run it


----------

